# Cual es la mejor interfaz PC-microcontrolador



## ivandeadlocked (Ago 1, 2011)

Cual es la interfaz que mas utilizan o que conocen para comunicar por ejemplo microcontroladores con la PC y graficar, etc.?
a mi punto de vista:
-labview: por sus sencillos instrumentos virtuales, y por ejemplo los drivers de comunicacion serial/usb VISA facilitan mucho las cosas,
-visual C , por su interfaz similar a windows, para que se vea como un "programa comun" solamente me interesa por eso.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 1, 2011)

Hasta ahora solo he utilizado la comunicación con la PC en pocas ocaciónes y siempre lo he hecho con el programa hyperterminal de windows que para aplicaciónes serias no es el más óptimo en cuanto a su interfaz. 
También he leido sobre la interfaz que permite el programa Matlab, en unos ejemplos lo vi y me pareció muy completa para el análisis de señales y gráficas.


----------



## darkf3n1x (Ago 21, 2011)

matlab puede igualar a labview y me parece bastante mas sencillo pero pues. tengo mas experiencia en este q en labview. ademas he tenido problemas alguien me prodria ayudar con un programa en labview? necesito adquirir una señal por medio de rs-232 ya la señal esta guardada en el micro. no se ocmo hago para adquirirla en labview


----------



## Meta (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola:

Por ahora me gustan los Visual Studio para hacer interfaz RS232

Lo hice con Visual C#.

También hice uno con le puerto paralelo.

Y los manuales lo encuentras en mi firma.


----------



## Unikfriend (Ago 22, 2011)

Hi,
Pues para mi Visual C Express y el hyperterminal son los preferidos.


----------



## Meta (Ago 23, 2011)

También uso l Visual C++ y Visula basic .net


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2011)

En su dia hice algo con VB, y matlab aunque nunca conseguí que funcionase el módulo del simulink si que iba haciendo un .m


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2011)

A mi tambien me gusta el VB y el VC express... aunque ahorita ando experimentando con PHP y HTML


----------



## unifim (Mar 30, 2012)

hola, escribo para hacerles una consulta,lo q pasa s q estoy haciendo una interfaz grafica,para controlar unos leds cin pic,esto desde la interfaz grafica de c#,estuve haciendo la configuracion de unos botones,pero tuve q cerrar el programa pq tenia algo urgente q atender,claro q guarde el archivo,ahora el problema q tengo es q:al ejecutar nuevamente el programa abro mi archivo,pero al abrir no puedo encontrar la ventana donde se encuentra el formulario para seguir agregando mas botones,ademas me salen la ventana de herramientas con los objetos desactivados,ademas de la ventana de propiedades me sali casi vacia.kisiera  q me indiquen como poder abrir la ventana de formulario para seguir agregando mas botones.tambien les adjunto algunas imagenes q capture para q vean mejor a q me  refiero
desde luego gracias x su tiempo

en el mensaje anterior kise decir q kiero controlar unos leds con un pic


----------



## dinoelectro (Mar 30, 2012)

labVIEW ws muy sencillo de programar; es cierto... sin embargo cuando se trata de encarar un proyecto complejo ya se queda corto... no todo se puede resolver con diagramas de bloques,... hay que escribir codigo.. en mi opinion Visual Studio es lo mejor...

aqui una foto de uno de mis proyectos con visual basic 2010:







y aqui el hardware






saludos!!


----------



## Meta (Mar 30, 2012)

Buen proyecto, te ha quedado del 10.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 30, 2012)

Pues yo por ahora ando trabajando en uno por el Visual Basic Express 2010 aunque nadie me enseño a usarlo ya fui rápidamente viendo como hacer lo que necesitaba, también tengo un libro de C# así que probablemente luego los haga con él pero quisiera poder aprender hacer los programas con el Mac y Xcode, lo mejor de escribir el código tu mismo es que tienes más control y queda más bonito (^u^)


----------



## Meta (Mar 30, 2012)

Esos dibujos hechos en Visual Basic lo he visto por Internet, son modulos que agregas a parte. Lo que no se si lohizo él mismo desde cero.

Mi experiencia entre Visual Basic 2010 y Visual C# 2010. Es más eficiente el C#, a parte que Microsodt lo recomienda y admite que en muchas cosas es más eficiente, por eso se ha gastado tanta candidad de tiempo y dinero por un lenguaje nuevo, sino. ¿Para qué hacer otro lenguaje?

Mucha suerte aquellos que sepan hacer interfaz.


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola Meta... esos controles que vez en la interfaz los puedes tener utilizando Measurement Studio.. en la pagina de National Instruments te puedes bajar la version de prueba... o tambien los puedes disenar tu mismo utilizando un software de dibujo y un poco de imaginacion... jeje' gracias meta, cuidate!!


----------

